
Iso8601.date - adius
http://iso8601.date
======
Freak_NL
Oddly specific, but refreshing to see something like this without any third
party code and ads. In fact, the source is delightfully minimal, clean, and
human readable.

------
adius
Only drawback is, that it's not possible to copy it.

